# Do people generally prefer single EO scents or blends of multiple EOs?



## aab1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Almost all my soaps are scented wit a single EO and I only made 2 or 3 that are made with a blend of different EOs.

I was wondering if buyers normally prefer single oil scents or blends for essential oil scented soaps?

After making my first order from Yankee candle recently, I noticed how they all have fancy names for the scents and they are almost all blends of multiple scents.

This makes me want to try making more blends and also making better names and descriptions for them.

I also noticed many of Yankee candles scent names are trademarked, how do you find what names have been trademarked in case something I come up with already is trademarked?

Thanks


----------



## lsg (Dec 6, 2014)

My thinking is that most people prefer blends.  If you learn to make your own blends, then your soap will be unique.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 6, 2014)

I make a single, using Sandlewood, and one with Patch. That said, most of mine are blends. You can create some great scents by blending and like lsg said, then they are your creation.


----------



## green soap (Dec 6, 2014)

Most of mine are blends (except for my patchouli soap) and people really like them.  You can maybe start with two EO blends and increase the complexity?  for example spearmint-peppermint, tea-tree peppermint, orange-rosemary, orange-anise,.....the list can go on.  Some of my blends go to 7-8 EOs which gets complex so I master-batch those.


----------



## Earthen_Step (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't have any single EO soaps, all are blends.  I take it similarly to cooking -- some things are great with just salt, but it sure is fun to play with other flavors.


----------



## hud (Dec 6, 2014)

I agree with that. It's very nice to have one's own creation, I love it but I am always scared to blend more than 2 EO because I don't know what type of reaction to expect from my soap. Does any one have good reference in this subject, please?


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 6, 2014)

hud said:


> I agree with that. It's very nice to have one's own creation, I love it but I am always scared to blend more than 2 EO because I don't know what type of reaction to expect from my soap. Does any one have good reference in this subject, please?



If what you're asking is can the blend create a problem different than the use of just one of the ingredients, I'd say I haven't seen that. 

If you blend with Vanilla, then it will cause your blend to take on the problems and characteristics of using just vanilla. Just maybe not as bad. I just take the characteristics of each EO into account when I'm making the blend and soaping. You need to also pay attention to the safe levels of each oil you use in the blend. Make sure your final batch isn't using , say too much clove, etc.


----------



## Earthen_Step (Dec 6, 2014)

hud said:


> I agree with that. It's very nice to have one's own creation, I love it but I am always scared to blend more than 2 EO because I don't know what type of reaction to expect from my soap. Does any one have good reference in this subject, please?



IMO your nose is the best reference material.  I dip toothpicks into EO's and mix/match those toothpicks in a small container for a starting place.  Then I'll blend by the droplets to get a rough % of each that I want.  If I'm enjoying what I'm smelling I will make a micro batch of soap 1-3 bars worth for further testings.  Sometimes I'm brave and make a full batch and even a double batch with a new scent.  If it's off after the curing time I will make adjustments as needed.  

I love earthy and woody tones.  Most of my blends end up with some amount of tree or earthy herbs in them.  But, that doesn't mean you need to, you may dislike those deeper notes.  I'd just play around with what you like and see what you can come up with.

Also +1 to what JustBeachy just said.


----------



## hud (Dec 7, 2014)

JustBeachy said:


> If what you're asking is can the blend create a problem different than the use of just one of the ingredients, I'd say I haven't seen that. [/PHP]
> 
> If you blend with Vanilla, then it will cause your blend to take on the problems and characteristics of using just vanilla. Just maybe not as bad. I just take the characteristics of each EO into account when I'm making the blend and soaping. You need to also pay attention to the safe levels of each oil you use in the blend. Make sure your final batch isn't using , say too much clove, etc.


 
Thank you for the advice; I’ll take it. I don’t like to have my soap seized or ricy and I don’t like to throw anything in trash this is why I am anxious to experiment with EO blends. One time I used five different EO and the smell was really pleasant with no problem in the final soap, then I made different experiment with new blends but I didn’t like any of them. I use now 2 or 3 only, I think it’s time to figure out my own blends.


----------



## hud (Dec 7, 2014)

Earthen_Step said:


> IMO your nose is the best reference material. I dip toothpicks into EO's and mix/match those toothpicks in a small container for a starting place. Then I'll blend by the droplets to get a rough % of each that I want. If I'm enjoying what I'm smelling I will make a micro batch of soap 1-3 bars worth for further testings. Sometimes I'm brave and make a full batch and even a double batch with a new scent. If it's off after the curing time I will make adjustments as needed.
> 
> I love earthy and woody tones. Most of my blends end up with some amount of tree or earthy herbs in them. But, that doesn't mean you need to, you may dislike those deeper notes. I'd just play around with what you like and see what you can come up with.
> 
> Also +1 to what JustBeachy just said.


 
Thank you for this nice reply. Smart way to test EO, I like it.


----------



## boyago (Dec 7, 2014)

I like the blends and when I play with them I mostly do the same as Earthen.  I did read some advice I'd like to try when I get more finicky about my scents which is to use cotton balls and paper bags.  Dropping the EOs onto the balls and letting them sit in the bag.  One ball for each scent and then you can do multiple drops on different balls to nail down your parts of each scent.  Make scents?


----------



## hud (Dec 7, 2014)

boyago said:


> I like the blends and when I play with them I mostly do the same as Earthen.  I did read some advice I'd like to try when I get more finicky about my scents which is to use cotton balls and paper bags.  Dropping the EOs onto the balls and letting them sit in the bag.  One ball for each scent and then you can do multiple drops on different balls to nail down your parts of each scent.  Make scents?



I know this method, thank you for bringing it to my attention.


----------

